# leontyne price query



## allegroconbrio (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm a Leontyne Price fan. i need help looking for a specific recording of Mozart's Alleluia (from exultate jubilate). I used to own 2 versions, but accidentally deleted 1 from my iTunes collection thinking I had the cd somewhere in my house. turns out I don't. duh. that was the better version where her tempo was faster and coloratura better IMHO. I'm astounded that that particular version is not even searchable on Amazon, eBay, arkiv, Google or Bing. unfortunately I don't recall the conductor or the orchestra. double duh. the other 1 I have, which is easily (the only one that is) searchable is that of her 1961 recording with Karajan and the VPO. please, can anyone help me find the other version?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you try Arckivmusic?
They normally have a lot of CD' out of print.


----------



## allegroconbrio (Oct 3, 2014)

yes. Arkiv is one of my favorite sites because of that. i'm still kicking myself in the rear end for losing that recording. thanks, pugg.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

allegroconbrio said:


> yes. Arkiv is one of my favorite sites because of that. i'm still kicking myself in the rear end for losing that recording. thanks, pugg.


My pleasure , however, I looked true the whole Price collection and there's no mention even from a second recording of the piece.


----------

